# Water retention tablets/ Winstrol



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Anyone know about water retention tablets? A mate i know at the gym said to take them to cut water, but the ones i saw where in the womens section and didnt really explainwhat they did. They didnt give any instructions on how much water i should drink while im on them or anything. Someone else mentioned winstrol?


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

yes in womens section in boots etc. water balance, aqua ban

you should aim for 4-6 litres water a day regardless


----------



## CrisR (Mar 26, 2008)

when u say water lee would you say that weak dilute is ok for that???


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

yer as long as its 80-90% water


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

is it ok to get dialy water requirements from milk?


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

no... its wet.. but its not water lol


----------

